# Historicist Prophecy Charts?



## RamistThomist (Sep 10, 2013)

Without trying to imitate the more fun parts of Dispensationalism, are there any historicist prophecy charts available? I know F.N. Lee did a brief one where he located Wyclif into eschatological history. I was just wondering if there was a larger project.


----------



## JM (Sep 10, 2013)

From Haynes Premil Historicism website: Historicism.com - Prophecy Time Charts & Tables


----------



## JM (Sep 10, 2013)

Others:

Jonathan Edwards' view


----------



## JM (Sep 10, 2013)

Dispeys shouldn't be the only ones with cool charts.


----------



## SolaSaint (Sep 10, 2013)

I like these old charts, very entertaining. Wonder why 1866 for the dethroning of the Pope?


----------



## JM (Sep 10, 2013)

SolaSaint said:


> I like these old charts, very entertaining. Wonder why 1866 for the dethroning of the Pope?



The Pope lost secular authority in 1866. 

Wiki:

"After defeating the papal army on 18 September 1860 at the Battle of Castelfidardo, and on 30 September at Ancona, Victor Emmanuel took all the Papal territories except Latium with Rome.[citation needed] In 1866 he granted Pius IX the Law of Guarantees (13 May 1871) which gave the Pope the use of the Vatican but denied him sovereignty over this territory, nevertheless granting him the right to send and receive ambassadors and a budget of 3.25 million liras annually. Pius IX officially rejected this offer (encyclical Ubi nos, 15 May 1871), retaining his claim to all the conquered territory."


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 11, 2013)

SolaSaint said:


> I like these old charts, very entertaining. Wonder why 1866 for the dethroning of the Pope?



Depends on when you place the 1260 years (using the day-year principle).


----------



## JM (Sep 11, 2013)

Many believe we should start at 606, the date when the Bishop of Rome declared himself universal Bishop of the Church. John Gill was one such fella.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 11, 2013)

Jacob, a TE in my presbytery has a huge book of charts from a Dispensational. I shall ask him what the title and author is...  It is a hilarious book as a non-Dispensational. 


Okay I got it: 

Clarence Larkin "Dispensational Truth"

http://preservedwords.com/charts.htm



And apparently I didn't read about the 'historicist' part. Both are wrong right Jacob...haha.


----------

